# 17 Yr. Old Squats 806 Raw



## Assassin32 (Jul 2, 2016)

A 17 year old high school Junior from Texas, Joseph Pena, squatted 806 raw on June 24th. Earlier this year he squatted 930 in single ply. He's ****in 17!


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 2, 2016)

His 930 single ply squat....


----------



## bsw5 (Jul 2, 2016)

Kid is a F*****g beast


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 2, 2016)

Def a natural born killer. Did they red light him in that 1st video?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 2, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Def a natural born killer. Did they red light him in that 1st video?



Yeah because asapl sucks dicks. He got one red for depth. Second red was because of his hand placement. They said only his finger tips, not the entire finger was in contact with the bar.

This was overturned later when they realized taking away a WR over finger placement is ****ing stupid.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 2, 2016)

Good to see ya Assassin! Strong kid, hope no early injuries prevent him really some serious lifting when he is older. (Not that those lifts are not serious...LOL)


----------



## DreamChaser (Jul 2, 2016)

Holy shit kids an animal


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 2, 2016)

Wow, impressive is an understatement.


----------



## Dex (Jul 2, 2016)

I thought you weren't supposed to look down?


----------



## Jada (Jul 2, 2016)

Kid is a beast.


----------



## Milo (Jul 3, 2016)

Dex said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to look down?



Who gives a ****? Look at your god damn crotch if it works for you.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 21, 2016)

I would imagine as soon as he seen his spotters it was added motivation lol.  Squat it, or die.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 22, 2016)

Wait til he's 21/22 and running some gear.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 22, 2016)

Kid's a beast.  Impressive.


----------



## donjuanelite (Jan 14, 2017)

holy shit lmao


----------



## RISE (Jan 23, 2017)

Dude who in their right mind would have those tiny kids spot this dude with that kind of weight?  One of his legs is bigger than either one of those kids.  I wouldn't have those kids spot me with 135.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 24, 2017)

heavydeads83 said:


> I would imagine as soon as he seen his spotters it was added motivation lol.  Squat it, or die.



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Dakinilvr (Jan 30, 2017)

I looked it up, he is 6' 310lbs and plays center in football.
The one tape he is just pancaking everyone as you would expect.


----------



## captncrunchyslams (Jan 31, 2017)

I gotta agree with the light on the depth if they're gonna be consistent. It def matters when determining even a sub junior record IMO. The squat looked great though, and he is very strong and I can't wait to see how the rest of his career goes.


----------

